

Why doing a PhD is often waste of time - dbecker
http://www.economist.com/node/17723223

======
friggeri
Anecdotal data point (caveat, I'm from France, so maybe this just reflects a
difference in culture):

I'm just completing my PhD, I have already written my dissertation and am
waiting to defend (end of August). These past 3 years have been awesome, I was
lucky enough to have two advisors who basically let me choose what I wanted to
work on and were supportive from day 1. The research I have done, and the
results I have found have landed me an awesome job 9 months before graduating.
And I've travelled to three continents to present my work.

I admit, this is just one data point, but doing a PhD can also be a great
time.

~~~
dbecker
Both the value (and the experience) of getting a PhD is very field-specific...
Out of curiosity, what field? Are you going into academia?

I enjoyed my PhD (in economics)... but I think that's pretty rare. It was also
less useful to me than 5 years of work-experience, since I didn't want to go
into teaching.

~~~
friggeri
I guess you are right. I won't be going into academia but will be doing
research in the private sector — among other things because I didn't want to
go into teaching.

My PhD is originally in computer science but turned out to shift to
quantitative sociology and social network analysis — with some heavy amounts
of compsci.

------
geebee
The RAND institute came to a similar conclusion about PhD programs in science
and engineering...

<http://www.rand.org/pubs/issue_papers/IP241.html>

While most of the article is spent refuting the notion of a shortage of
scientists and engineers, there is a section at the end with some interesting
suggestions for how to improve these degree programs. One particularly
interesting approach would be to go to the professional doctorate model (JD
and MD programs are far more predictable in length with vastly lower attrition
rates).

Unfortunately, even the RAND report making these suggestions acknowledges that
this is very unlikely. With such a competitive marketplace, I don't see how 3
year PhD students without an extensive dissertation or publication background
would compete with 7 year PhD students for academic jobs. Industry might be
more interested in these students, but as the economist pointed out, MS
degrees seem to be just as competitive in industry in terms of earnings. JD
and MD programs confer an exclusive right to practice, something that a EngD
or SciD probably wouldn't do. So I don't really see the student demand for
this kind of thing either (if you know you're industry bound, why would you do
a longer degree when a shorter one will serve you just as well?).

